# Best load for .223 on coyotes?



## yotehunter (Jan 3, 2010)

I picked up some Hornady 40gr v-max a few weeks ago but this stuff is PRICY. I would ideally like to start loading my own but not sure what I should shoot for. What kind of load do you prefer?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I will talk to a friend that loads lots of 223, he could tell you better than I. What powder and bullets are you thinking of trying?


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

i picked up some remington 45gr hpt gunna give those a try this weekend. i think i paid 9 bucks for 20 rds


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

My main load for .223 Rem centers on two Sierra bullets .Their 55 gr. Blitzking and the 55gr HPBT. 
CCI BR 4 primers
Win Brass
27.0 grs Varget powder -- you should alway start lower and work your way up looking for signs of pressure.
Both have very close points of impact in my guns


----------



## songdog243 (Jan 29, 2010)

i think baddog has it right the 55gr botail hollowpoints are pretty awesome.


----------



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

I shoot these out of a 1 in 9 twist AR. They group real well.

55 gr. Nosler BT
26 grains Tac
3200 fps

55 grain Nosler
25.5 grains H335
3150 fps


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

One of the best bullets out there is the Hornady 55gr spire point with cannelure. Couple reasons, first they are cheap and you can buy them in bulk, less than 10 bucks a hundred when you buy 1K. No plastic tip, less likely to splash and they are super accurate. I got them to shoot every bit as good as the vmax bullets.

Sierra makes a 52gr HP thats a known coyote killer also. I will take a HP or a spire point bullet over the plastic tipped bullets anymore. I never bought into the bullet splash theory until I seen it with my own eyes this last summer. I now like to shoot bullets that are a bit less fragile.


----------



## Songdog (Feb 2, 2010)

Baddog just gave one of my pet loads, another is with Moly coated Sierra matchkings, 26.8 gr of Varget and CCI BR4 primers.


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

Furhunter, I'm going to have look into the spire point w/ cannelure. What is cannelure ? I also like Hornady. My rifle likes 62 gr. and up. I have a 1-9 twist and it appears that the heavy-er grains print better. Right now I'm shooting 62gr. and 75gr. bullets with 1/2" or less groups at 100 yds.


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

Pete
A faster twist should handle a heavier bullet.I think you are on the right track with your 62gr and 75gr.You might try Sierra's 65 gr,it's one of the bullets I use in a 1-9 twist 22-250 AI.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Pete Armstrong said:


> Furhunter, I'm going to have look into the spire point w/ cannelure. What is cannelure ? I also like Hornady. My rifle likes 62 gr. and up. I have a 1-9 twist and it appears that the heavy-er grains print better. Right now I'm shooting 62gr. and 75gr. bullets with 1/2" or less groups at 100 yds.


Pete 
The cannelure is that indented ring around the bullet where one would seat it to if one were crimping ones ammo.









Those bullets are found here,
Hornady Bullets 22 Caliber (224 Diameter) 55 Grain Spire Point with Cannelure - MidwayUSA


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, now I know a little more than before. I always thought, casing, primer, powder, projectile, shoot.


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

in my one in nine twist VTR i use 69 gr sierra atop 24.5 grs of varget good accurate load. gotta watch how close you let them get if you are after the hide though.


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass (Feb 25, 2010)

If you're not too finicky about what you're loading try out the Barnes Varmint Grenades. I use these since I hunt within California's dedicated condor range (lead-free) and so far I have not had any complaints about these rounds. The put down larger varmints without wrecking the pelts. I have tried these and the Barnes Triple shocks. Even if I don't hunt in the lead free zone, I will continue using these bullets. They are extremely accurate and deliver results every time.

I currently use them in my H&R (New England) .223 with a heavy barrel out to 150 yards.


----------



## Goofycat (Feb 25, 2010)

I would definitely not use the V-Max or Nosler Ballistic Tips. They are very splashy if they hit bone. Try something that penetrates and mushrooms better, rather than a bullet that fragments. 50 or 55-grain in the .223. As for rifles, I like a .270 for max put-down, but usually take a .22-250 along. Ideally, I feel a .243 is the best choice....in an AR or bolt action. It really doesn't make much difference because I don't save pelts.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I shoot the 55 grain Nosler Ballistic tip because it does fragment. If I miss a running coyote or it blows through the predator I don't have to worry about a ricochet or tumbling bullet going over the horizon. I find that if you hit a predator where you are supposed to they do not exit and leave the fur in good shape. JMHO


----------



## AZVarmitHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with wilded! I have shot hornady ballistic tips and nosler ballistic tips both in my .243 and .223 I have never messed up a pelt unless I Portuguese heart shot them on the run! All tho I have had the bullet blow right thru the heart lung area, but made pin hole size holes. They are extremely accurate at long range!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been shooting the 53gr sierra hp match bullets with good results.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

With a 1:9 twist, you can go w/ a copper non-toxic to get the bullet length that u need (for stabilization), w/o sacrificing velocity (from a heavy bullet)...They're easy on pelts, too...I used a 35gr. Hornady NTX for this 10-shot group @ 100yds...the trade -off is--after 300 yds, those tiny bullets run outta gas....But they're screamers outta the gate...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice group Scotty !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Scotty, looks like that's the right bullet for you.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I picked up some winchester 55gr full metal jacket ammo the other day just to shoot off for fun at gophers and such. Yes it does do what I want as I just wanted it to build up some more brass but out of my savage predator this stuff is not accurate at all. Im getting about a 3 inch group at 100 yards. I dont recomend using fmj ammo for coyotes but if a person does want to try some I dont recomend these loads.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just beware of local regs. Many states do not allow FMJ.


----------

